# neapolitan: cocozza



## dukaine

What is cocozza? The closest thing I could find was a type of pasta. 

Non ho una camicia bianca. - Gennà per me te la puoi mettere pure cocozza basta che ti spicci.


----------



## EdenMartin

Come per "assa fa", siamo al dialetto napoletano. Cocozza = zucca, o zucchina.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
e quindi " Gennà_(ro),_ per me te la puoi mettere pure _(color)_ cocozza basta che ti spicci _(muovi)_."


----------



## dukaine

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> e quindi " Gennà_(ro),_ per me te la puoi mettere pure _(color)_ cocozza basta che ti spicci _(muovi)_."


allora, pure cocozza = qualsiasi colore?


----------



## alfaalfa

In questo caso sì.


----------

